# X300R cutting blues



## Jktwood (Aug 19, 2012)

I have an x300r and have put the mulching kit on. The instructions indicate the blades are marked right and left. I couldn't find any markings to right and left. Upon buying another set of blades the dealer couldn't find markings either. The blades are different with different part numbers. When I cut, it seems to leave a part in the center that is not being cut. I've cut slow, high cut and more to no success. I question whether I have the right blades or have them on right. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

Ive never used mine to mulch, I use either the bag or the deflector,, did this type of cut occur with the regular blades on? How bout a pic of the blades mounted.


----------

